# Tank prices



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting a 100-120 gallon tank with a stand. Tank and stand only as i have everything else. I was reading threads on all the overpriced Kijiji ads and was wondering what a good price for a tank and stand would be. I know that tank only is about $1 gallon but what about the stand?


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

*tanks*

i have not posted my tanks on the site as yet but i have a few large tanks with stands.i have three 120 gal, 60x18x26. one 48x2x2. just getting rid off due to know more storage.


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm not sure 100% if I'm goingto get one yet but how much would you want for the 48" one.
Also what kind of stand? Wood?Metal?
I'm trying to get an idea of what a good price would be.


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

*tank and stand*

metal stands


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fishmommy3 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 100-120 gallon tank with a stand. Tank and stand only as i have everything else. I was reading threads on all the overpriced Kijiji ads and was wondering what a good price for a tank and stand would be. I know that tank only is about $1 gallon but what about the stand?


Generally over 75 gallons, it is very hard to find a tank that is dollar per gallon used. When i bought my 135 gallon + stand, i purchased it for 150 (that was a steal). When i broke the front panel, i purchased ANOTHER used 135 gallon (no stand) for an additional 150. So basically, if you are willing to wait to find a sweet deal, you can get really good pricing but generallly, you will find a hard time finding it for a dollar per gallon. For a 120 (4ft) tank + stand, id say you are easily looking at 150-200+


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

*tank and stand*

then i guess my pricing is okay then. just need the tanks and stand gone.
120 gal and metal stand for $120.00 is a good deal.


----------

